# Davus pentaloris



## upthebracket (Oct 5, 2003)

Hello there, i am new to this forum so please be gentle . Anyway i went to an insect show last night, and purchased myself some spiderlings. I bought a Davus pentaloris spiderling, and the guy who sold it to me was french, and was unable to speak english. I did manage to get some info out of him after prancing about, biting my hand and pretending i was a lightbulb. He did tell me that they are not too aggresive, they get to around 6inches, they are borrowers, they need 22C-30C, and medium humidity. I am not sure to a certain extent how true the infos are. I have not been able to find many info on this specie. 

If anyone has kept them, i would like to know their temperaments? How fast do they grow? Any pictures of adults? 

Thank you for your time,

Chun


----------



## conipto (Oct 5, 2003)

There are a good many Europeans that are selling 'Davus pentaloris' recently.  It's the opinion of many people that it is EXACTLY the same species as Cyclosternum fasciatum.  If it is indeed a regional variant, or a different species all together, you can rest assured their husbandry will be exactly the same as Cyclosternum fasciatum.

They are very hardy, and easy to raise tarantulas.  You'll find they do fine in dry conditions, with a waterdish when they hit appropriate size.  They are somewhat slow growers, and sometimes will burrow in even the shallowest of substrate (one of mine burrowed in less than a half inch of substrate!)  They can be quite fast, but are rarely prone to bite.  I've handled all three of the ones I've kept, and believe that they are suitable for just about any skill level, if you can get used to the speed.

They are notoriously difficult to breed in captivity, but a beatiful and (usually) very visible species.  Expect it to web alot, and maybe give it a little space and something vertical to make a nice web over.

Bill


----------



## Telson (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a C.fasciatum that is about 1.5". In shallow substrate it made a depression to sit in and put out an amazing amount of webbing. So far it has proven to be quite docile and I was able to free handle it easily to get it placed for some pics. I do not know the effects of their bite, but as I understand it, it is not medically significant. I don't know about this claim of there being a Davus genus, and the pics I've seen look exactly like a C.fasciatum, so I'd like to know what it taxonomicly different about them?


----------



## upthebracket (Oct 5, 2003)

thanks alot guys for the info. Greatly appreciated 

By the way, how big do they grow, and how deep shall i make their substrate? 

funny, somehow my "davus pentaloris" doesn't lay any web.  It's only a spiderling though. And it never seem to make any attempt in digging. is a jar with a diameter of 6cm and the height of 5cm fine for a little spiderling?

Again, thank you all for the info

Chun

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lopez (Oct 5, 2003)

Davus = Cyclosternum....

Gen. Cyclosternum Ausserer, 1871
N.B.: considered a senior synonym of Davus O. P.-Cambridge, 1892 by Valerio, 1982: 412; of Chaetorhombus Ausserer, 1871, Adranochelia Simon, 1889 and Magulla Simon, 1892 by Raven, 1985a: 148; and of Dryptopelma Simon, 1889 (but not of Butantania Mello-Leitão, 1935, Melloleitaoina Gerschman & Schiapelli, 1960 or Tmesiphantes Simon, 1892 (contra Raven, 1985a: 150) and Pseudoschizopelma Smith, 1995: 186, type Schizopelma macropus Ausserer, 1875 (by transfer of type species) by Pérez-Miles et al., 1996:

(from Platnick's World Spider Catalogue)


----------



## upthebracket (Oct 6, 2003)

thanks for that, am a little worried. Somehow my Cyclosternum fasciatum spiderling isn't trying to borrow or making any web at all. is this normal?

sorry for these newbie questions, 

Chun


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 6, 2003)

I've raised two of these guys from little termite sized things. Both burrowed as spiderlings but didn't web much until larger - just give yours some time, Ts don't operate on the same impatient time span as humans. They have a very good feeding response even while tiny that makes them easy to care for. Periodic spritzings to keep them *slightly* moist with enough substrate to burrow in along with some food and you'll be fine.


----------

